# Carhartt is making its products in the USA again!



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Awesome! Those the double knee'd ones?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

And you believe "everything" you read?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I just bought a bunch of new Carhartt T's -made in Haiti. :blink:


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

MTW said:


> I just bought a bunch of new Carhartt T's -made in Haiti. :blink:


Those things don't fit me for sh*t. They are waaay to baggy to get the right length, and the sleeves on the short-sleeves are too long. Carhartt makes me sad.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Going_Commando said:


> Awesome! Those the double knee'd ones?


Yep!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

And then the consumer will complain about the price and they will move offshore again. I like prison blues\wild ass jeans.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

backstay said:


> And you believe "everything" you read?


Well, they did something because I can tell the quality and fit are wayyy better than it was. These pants were all I used to wear before they started to make them in Mexico, a 32 fit like a 28 and a 34 like a 36. Now the 32 fits like a 32. Don't you guys have laws about mislabeling products as " made in USA "?


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

chewy said:


> And then the consumer will complain about the price and they will move offshore again. I like prison blues\wild ass jeans.


Price is the same as it has always been...


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Carhartt launches made in USA line.

A lot of their stuff is still foreign, but hey, it's something. I stopped buying their stuff completely when production left the country. 

As far as price goes, I have no problem at all paying higher prices for American clothing. Besides, Nike happily charges hundreds for their sweat-shop production sneakers, while mine cost $90 and were made in Massachusetts.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

chewy said:


> And then the consumer will complain about the price and they will move offshore again. I like prison blues\wild ass jeans.


Never heard of those, but I bought a couple pair of LL Bean Katahdin work pants this past week, one pair flannel lined and one pair unlined, for $30 a piece, and couldn't be more impressed. The unlined are normally $60, but these are the most comfortable, well thought out work pants I have ever worn. They are a nice soft material, but tough, and not super heavy. I think I am going to try and snag up a couple more pair if they are still on sale. I am fed up with ill-fitting, overpriced Carhartts and have been wearing Cowboy Cut Wranglers (they look sexy with my boots :whistling2::laughing, but these LL Bean pants will be a good addition to my work wardrobe.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

cdnelectrician said:


> Price is the same as it has always been...


I bet you a hot wank the price will rise in the next 6 months.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Never heard of those, but I bought a couple pair of LL Bean Katahdin work pants this past week, one pair flannel lined and one pair unlined, for $30 a piece, and couldn't be more impressed. The unlined are normally $60, but these are the most comfortable, well thought out work pants I have ever worn. They are a nice soft material, but tough, and not super heavy. I think I am going to try and snag up a couple more pair if they are still on sale. I am fed up with ill-fitting, overpriced Carhartts and have been wearing Cowboy Cut Wranglers (they look sexy with my boots :whistling2::laughing, but these LL Bean pants will be a good addition to my work wardrobe.


The prison blues are 14oz denim with a higher rise and roomy crotch, works better for me with suspenders.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

chewy said:


> I bet you a hot wank the price will rise in the next 6 months.


I doubt it, but we will see. Even if it does I'll still pay it! Most guys buying these kind of clothes pay attention to where they are made.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Made in Mexico by Mexicans vs Made in USA by Mexicans

Tough choice.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Made in Mexico by Mexicans vs Made in USA by Mexicans
> 
> Tough choice.


Lol You think, just maybe that a person, race aside, will perform better when they are getting paid a proper wage and getting benefits? Huge difference my friend.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

cdnelectrician said:


> Lol You think, just maybe that a person, race aside, will perform better when they are getting paid a proper wage and getting benefits? Huge difference my friend.


I know it. I work twice as hard now that I am up to $5.00 an hour instead of $2.50 :laughing:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Going_Commando said:


> I know it. I work twice as hard now that I am up to $5.00 an hour instead of $2.50 :laughing:


Yeah but your cost of living is 3 times that of your home land. 

Rotten deal man, rotten deal!


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Going_Commando said:


> I know it. I work twice as hard now that I am up to $5.00 an hour instead of $2.50 :laughing:


I doubt very much the UFCW is paying those type of wages lol


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Hard bunch to please eh? Keep shopping at Walmart then


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

cdnelectrician said:


> Hard bunch to please eh? Keep shopping at Walmart then


I would never shop at Walmart, I'm a Sam's Club guy!


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

backstay said:


> I would never shop at Walmart, I'm a Sam's Club guy!


 im sure know sams club is walmart with less stuff, but bigger packages!


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

backstay said:


> I would never shop at Walmart, I'm a Sam's Club guy!


We dont have that here as far as I know but same sh!t probably...its come down to where you can buy the best quality made in china product sadly.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Just bought a pair of these:
http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/74225?attrValue_0=Walnut

and these:
http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/69834?feat=pprv

Gotta say, these are the most comfortable work pants I have ever worn. They have a smart phone pocket, and a hammer hoop that also holds a Klein straight blade like gangbusters. Gonna slap the dust out of the pair I wore today and wear them again tomorrow (since I am going to get dirty anyway), and the Carhartts are going to get relegated to painting duty from now on.


----------



## Kryptes (Aug 6, 2013)

Just bought some made in usa socks as well, when I saw that I loaded up on em. Even Canadians want to see the USA labels!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Kryptes said:


> Just bought some made in usa socks as well, when I saw that I loaded up on em. Even Canadians want to see the USA labels!


Heck, I'll buy made in Canada over everything except made in USA on most everything. My Chevy work van was assembled in Canada. :thumbup:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Going_Commando said:


> Just bought a pair of these:
> http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/74225?attrValue_0=Walnut
> 
> and these:
> ...


They say imported, I'll stick to the USA made Carhartts. I was wearing Big bill logger pants (made in Canada) in place of the made in mexico Carhartts but they are hard to find unless you order online and I hate ordering clothing online. I also prefer the fit of the USA Carhartts over the big bill pants.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Kryptes said:


> ...Even Canadians want to see the USA labels!


 While I definitely prefer quality products made in this country, my biggest goal is not buying from companies that want to take advantage of poverty stricken people to create indentured servants in their factories.

If someone could show me a company with Chinese production facilities where the workers put in reasonable hours in a safe environment, and got paid the Chinese equivalent of decent working wages, I would have no qualms about buying that company's product.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

32x30...?!?! Skinny li'l fella ain't ya? Pretty sure I wore that size in about 6th grade. I'm not particular anymore about where something is made, as long as the quality is there at a decent price. My Red Wings are frickin made in China now, I still won't buy anything different. My work pants of choice are the Duluth Trading Co. fire hose flex ballroom pants. Like Carhartts but lots of ballroom... Hidden elastic-y waistband, hidden pocket, just tough as nails. And yes, they are from some third world hellhole. Call me crazy but I know quite a few unionized schlubs that I wouldn't trust to mow my lawn right, nevermind building my truck, making my boots, or sewing my pants right. I feel like I should care more about where things are made, but I don't. Just like global warming, hybrid cars, and CFL's I just don't give a sh!t.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

electricmalone said:


> 32x30...?!?! Skinny li'l fella ain't ya? Pretty sure I wore that size in about 6th grade. I'm not particular anymore about where something is made, as long as the quality is there at a decent price. My Red Wings are frickin made in China now, I still won't buy anything different. My work pants of choice are the Duluth Trading Co. fire hose flex ballroom pants. Like Carhartts but lots of ballroom... Hidden elastic-y waistband, hidden pocket, just tough as nails. And yes, they are from some third world hellhole. Call me crazy but I know quite a few unionized schlubs that I wouldn't trust to mow my lawn right, nevermind building my truck, making my boots, or sewing my pants right. I feel like I should care more about where things are made, but I don't. Just like global warming, hybrid cars, and CFL's I just don't give a sh!t.


Well, I might be a young, skinny li'l fella but I still care about quality things and where they are made, just thought I would share it with you all, didn't think the thread would turn sour. I have been here long enough I should have known better I suppose...sorry to add to the sourness but you're attitude stinks.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Now it is up to us as Americans to thank the Carhartt company and spread the word. Thank you Carhartt! Good business decision! We must now tell others by email and other posts to help them get them more business. I will do my part.


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> Well, I might be a young, skinny li'l fella but I still care about quality things and where they are made, just thought I would share it with you all, didn't think the thread would turn sour. I have been here long enough I should have known better I suppose...sorry to add to the sourness but you're attitude stinks.


We appreciate the heads up.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I couldn't imagine wasting my time trying to buy American made clothes. I am not too good to wear carhartt and neither is anyone else here. My clothes don't last me long enough to get self righteous about.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> I couldn't imagine wasting my time trying to *buy *American made clothes. I am not too good to wear carhartt and neither is anyone else here. My clothes don't last me long enough to get self righteous about.


If that is what you were trying to say I understand. I also understand Americans are working to make these clothes to a better standard than Mexicans or Chinese. I also think you are one of the posters (along with me) that gripe about overseas manufacturers. Don't get self righteous about the clothes, do it for the American jobs.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Big John said:


> While I definitely prefer quality products made in this country, my biggest goal is not buying from companies that want to take advantage of poverty stricken people to create indentured servants in their factories.
> 
> If someone could show me a company with Chinese production facilities where the workers put in reasonable hours in a safe environment, and got paid the Chinese equivalent of decent working wages, I would have no qualms about buying that company's product.


So basically, as long as it's made by free white people somewhere :laughing:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

erics37 said:


> So basically, as long as it's made by free white people somewhere :laughing:


Thats whats so funny about it all really, if I buy something commercially made in NZ I'm really buying "Made in NZ by Samoans with 80% of all wages Western Unioned back to the Islands".


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> Now it is up to us as Americans to thank the Carhartt company and spread the word. Thank you Carhartt! Good business decision! We must now tell others by email and other posts to help them get them more business. I will do my part.


I posted something about this on my Facebook :thumbup:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Canada/US should be supporting and pushing GOOD jobs. Like jobs you could raise a family on and live a nice middle class life with.

Making clothing for a big retailer? Gimme a break, that crap is for impoverished nations. A little tidbit of a menial task to make income from, to help raise them out of poverty.

A job isn't a job isn't a job. Not all jobs are equal, and we shouldn't be pushing for jobs, we should be pushing for good careers. Well paid, skilled, professional type careers... not unskilled labour (or labor) jobs at or near minimum wage. 

Just sayin...


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

FrunkSlammer said:


> Canada/US should be supporting and pushing GOOD jobs. Like jobs you could raise a family on and live a nice middle class life with.
> 
> Making clothing for a big retailer? Gimme a break, that crap is for impoverished nations. A little tidbit of a menial task to make income from, to help raise them out of poverty.
> 
> ...


Weren't you in several threads griping about Chinese merchandise and tools?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

erics37 said:


> So basically, as long as it's made by free white people somewhere


 :laughing: That is how it sounds, but for example I have no problem with many Japanese products for that same reason. As a rule, unless I know different there are some markets I try not to buy from, China is one of them.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

cdnelectrician said:


> Lol You think, just maybe that a person, race aside, will perform better when they are getting paid a proper wage and getting benefits? Huge difference my friend.


In my experience rate of pay does not directly effect performance, just retention.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Big John said:


> :laughing: That is how it sounds, but for example I have no problem with many Japanese products for that same reason. As a rule, unless I know different there are some markets I try not to buy from, China is one of them.


Well that's a difficult thing to avoid these days, but kudos for going for it :thumbsup:


----------

